# Mango Madness Frozen Dog Treat Recipe



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Oh my – so many mangoes! Blend a few of these summer staples together for a homemade frozen dog treat that will leave your pup panting.
> 
> Oscar is mad for mangoes… and peaches… and strawberries… and pineapples. So I thought to myself: 'Hey, why don’t I just combine them all and turn it into a dog-panting cool treat?' And that’s exactly what I did. I bought all the fruits pre-cut and frozen, so all I had to do was defrost, blend and freeze. If this recipe was any easier, it would have made itself!


Read more about Mango Madness Frozen Dog Treat Recipe at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Honedge (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango?? I am not sure...will a dog love mango??


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My dogs love melons. When I cut up watermelon they are all there begging.


----------

